
Ask HN: [Advice] How to start learning about Computer Science/Engineering? - scarecrowx
I&#x27;m dev with 2 years of exp. I know some programming languages (java, javascript, python &amp; go) but only concern is most of the time i use APIs created by someone else (usually open sourced solution)<p>I&#x27;m not CS student but i want to go in depth to learn and create something new. Any suggestions where do i start and what kind of prerequisites i should be having ?
======
cottsak
Watch conference presentations/youtube about cool tech.

Learn (read: Google) about and experiment with what interests you.

Use your network (go to meetups if you don't have one) to find intersection
between interesting tech, and roles/opportunities in the marketplace. Then
double-down on those (learning, OSS contrib, etc) so you can become more
appealing to employers.

